# Circle Y high horse trail saddle opinions please



## ARTEMISBLOSSOM (Apr 3, 2011)

I recently bought another horse and need a lighter saddle. He is a tall lanky Tennessee Walker (16.3hh). I love my western saddle dearly but it is too heavy for a 5 ft 1" old lady like me to toss up on such a tall horse. I am looking for a lightweight western trail saddle (leather not synthetic) and seen this type of saddle. I am just wondering if anyone has this saddle and if they are any good. Below is a link to the one I seen on line
13" to 17" High Horse by Circle Y Mineral Wells Trail Saddle 6812


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

I haven't used that particular saddle, but I've got a Circle Y flex tree trail saddle, just not from the High Horse line. I love it! I don't ranch work or compete, only trail ride and have fun. Sometimes I'm able to ride 3 or 4 days a week and sometimes only once every two weeks. I've had this saddle or 4 years now and still love it.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I have a Circle Y saddle and a High Horse saddle....
My Circle Y is about 25 years old, my High Horse around 5 years old now I think.
Both saddles are made with quality products.
My HH saddle is lighter in weight that I can tell you for sure.
HH saddle has a very nice tree warranty, actually better than most "high end" brands or equivalent.
From day one that saddle was comfortable to sit in and ride.
My only "wish" was that it had turned stirrups. Maybe that is a option today???
Otherwise, I turned my stirrups myself...no big deal.

That saddle sure resembles the Park & Trail model by Circle Y in tooling and looks.
Just know that any saddle you want can be made "custom" from any of the lines also owned by Circle Y. Those include Tucker, Circle Y, High Horse and Reinsman...
CIrcle Y is the parent company but they own the patent on any and all of the "ingredients" put into any of their equipment from the machinery needed to make a bit to the tree design or leather tooling....all belongs to them so they can make anything anyway you want.
Certain tree, no problem.
Out of production saddle....not so. Custom made, done!

_You do realize this saddle looks to be around 31 pounds???_ :-?
Not exactly "light weight"....but _is_ what good leather saddles weigh!
:runninghorse2:.....


----------



## ARTEMISBLOSSOM (Apr 3, 2011)

thank you for replying. yes it is about 31 lbs but that's far lighter than my 50 lb circle y equitation saddle. I was thinking of getting one custom made but I want to use it on several horses not just one so I was thinking that a regular saddle and not a custom built one would be better. its nice to hear it is a good quality saddle that sure helps me make up my mind thank you both.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

ARTEMISBLOSSOM said:


> I recently bought another horse and need a lighter saddle. He is a tall lanky Tennessee Walker (16.3hh). I love my western saddle dearly but it is too heavy for a 5 ft 1" old lady like me to toss up on such a tall horse. I am looking for a* lightweight *western trail saddle (leather not synthetic) and seen this type of saddle. I am just wondering if anyone has this saddle and if they are any good. Below is a link to the one I seen on line
> 13" to 17" High Horse by Circle Y Mineral Wells Trail Saddle 6812


Hmm, I guess I would not classify that saddle as "lightweight" being it is listed as 31 pounds. 

But better than 50 pounds I suppose.

Circle Y is a decent brand, and this saddle is decently priced. I have a basic Circle Y barrel saddle that we paid about $700 for on-sale (with breastcollar). That saddle is over 10 years old now and got a lot of use and still going strong. 

Of course, the biggest question will be: *Does it fit your horse?*


----------



## jgnmoose (May 27, 2015)

If weight is your main concern you can shed a lot of it by getting one of those strip down models with a seat rig. I'm not sure which tree is the lightest that is used in Trail saddles, but the Buster Welch type is fairly light because it isn't meant to do any roping. 

Nothing against the Circle Y. You might call NRS, Teskey's and Jeff Smith and see if they have or can build something like that for about the same price.


----------



## ARTEMISBLOSSOM (Apr 3, 2011)

yes weight is a big concern (sigh) the more I learn the more confused I get. I spoke to a saddle company today that makes custom made crate saddles and the guy told me he could make me a custom walking horse gaited saddle for the same price. I think crates are good brand names as well aren't they? He said the saddle would weigh about 25 lbs. Which is better than 31 . You would think buying a saddle would be fun but the more I am learning the more frustrating it gets. I don't know how much gaited saddles differ from regular saddles, I am wondering if it would be able to be used on more than one horse.


----------



## Tatertot (Mar 1, 2014)

Have you considered the Round Rock gaited trail saddle by High Horse? I have the El Campo by High Horse which is basically the same saddle as the Round Rock except that is leather/cordura instead of all leather. I use the El Campo on my walkers and it works well for them. Horse Saddle Shop also carries the Round Rock model and according to them it weighs 28 pounds. Just another option to consider.


----------



## HunterEq95 (Jun 26, 2015)

I don't know about this specific model, but my mom recently got a Circle Y trail saddle of some sort and loves it. We live kind of far away from each other, so I haven't seen it yet. As far as lightweight leather saddles go, I really love my Dakota barrel saddle. It isn't specifically made for trail riding, but that is all I have ever used it for and it has done the job very well.


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

Have you considered an endurance saddle? Or an Aussie. They have the security of a western but the weight of an english


----------

